# Looking To Buy a Brand $10,000



## appealingb232 (Aug 15, 2016)

Looking to buy a brand, already made, already has trademark's.

Has a theme, etc.

Doesn't need to have huge sales.
Needs to be around $1,000-10,000.


----------



## timbov1 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have a Military/Patriotic/Crossfit brand for sale. Great name, domain is registered, a few designs already selling, haven't officially launched yet. Still working on trademark search, sites basically done just waiting to hand it over to SEO team. We have sold almost 250 shirts in the last 30 days just through word of mouth.


----------



## ellanguyen (Aug 18, 2016)

Check this out and I hope that we can a good business relationship on this T-shirt/Hoodie industry!!!!

https://www.facebook.com/AZ-Life-T-shirt-and-Hoodie-868329269938899/
https://teespring.com/stores/az-life

Message me if you have any concerns on these!


----------



## appealingb232 (Aug 15, 2016)

timbov1 said:


> I have a Military/Patriotic/Crossfit brand for sale. Great name, domain is registered, a few designs already selling, haven't officially launched yet. Still working on trademark search, sites basically done just waiting to hand it over to SEO team. We have sold almost 250 shirts in the last 30 days just through word of mouth.


Not my cup of tea sorry about that.


----------



## appealingb232 (Aug 15, 2016)

Anyone at all?


----------



## appealingb232 (Aug 15, 2016)

no one want's to sell.......


----------



## BeadyEyeGraphics (Jan 2, 2015)

appealingb232 said:


> no one want's to sell.......


What is it that are looking to do with a brand? Are you a great strategist / chief executive, a marketing wizard, a super printer?

I am not selling my brand, but I decided that I need to start looking for a business partner with sufficient finances and an appropriate set of skills to take over the business side of the company, while I myself would like to concentrate on my art and designs. I have my hands full as it is and much in the works.

My major brand is KaymaXX. It is also an NY state llc registered to my name. I have the domain, the logo, and some other stuff that it takes. I've been sitting and working on the idea of this company since 2010, while struggling with whatever life was throwing at me. Meanwhile I acquired the technical set of skill that allows me to fulfill the simple designs that I envision to my complete satisfaction. The company doesn't have to get stuck with only my designs only though. The company and the top brand can be much more than just a t-shirt brand too. Could be a fashion brand, including high fashion, a have a number of spin-off tee and fashion brands under the top name. The sky is the limit literally. Looking for a person capable of taking it there.


----------

